# Ambushed in public



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

So! I met olecharlie for a cigar in Nashville. 

I figured the place was safe! Its a cigar shop! Filled with cigars, I had money in my pocket. 

But no...olecharlie comes in like an assassin and gets me at the door. Then insists on buying me two more on the way out!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You got off easy. 
Just wait.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Olecharlie is so dangerous he could work for the CIA.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I like @Olecharlie a lot, but I don't trust him. He's sneaky.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

You got lucky! He picked me for the Noob Sampler Trade. Dang mailbox hasn't been right since! Good job @Olecharlie!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nicely played @Olecharlie! It's true, not even public meetings are safe.. As @Champagne InHand taught me last week!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> @Olecharlie is so dangerous he could work for the CIA.


Sharkey is so sneaky.....the CIA works for him!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cossie said:


> So! I met olecharlie for a cigar in Nashville.
> 
> I figured the place was safe! Its a cigar shop! Filled with cigars, I had money in my pocket.
> 
> But no...olecharlie comes in like an assassin and gets me at the door. Then insists on buying me two more on the way out!!


LMBO nothing like a well thought out "Mission" planed and executed perfectly without a hitch! Great company, excellent cigars, nicest Humidor I have seen, and a $300,000 ventilation system, outside seating as well, good Mexican Lager! Several Scotches even 25 yr Macallan at $178 a pour, that German beer is really good lol. Located in the Gulch and a pain in the butt to get there with the traffic but well worth it. Cossie hope you weren't disappointed that we didn't meet up at Big Star in MT Juliet, Lol!

Enjoy those Cigars in good health brother. Let me know how you like the mode 5, one of the few Humidors that has perfect humidity control.


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

It was great. No problems with that place at all. Thank you again Chalooch.


Olecharlie said:


> LMBO nothing like a well thought out "Mission" planed and executed perfectly without a hitch! Great company, excellent cigars, nicest Humidor I have seen, and a $300,000 ventilation system, outside seating as well, good Mexican Lager! Several Scotches even 25 yr Macallan at $178 a pour, that German beer is really good lol. Located in the Gulch and a pain in the butt to get there with the traffic but well worth it. Cossie hope you weren't disappointed that we didn't meet up at Big Star in MT Juliet, Lol!
> 
> Enjoy those Cigars in good health brother. Let me know how you like the mode 5, one of the few Humidors that has perfect humidity control.


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Bummer. I was in nashville yesterday and thw gulch all morning and afternoon. Which place was it if yall don't mind me asking?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Casa de Montecristo 600 9th Ave south. Sorry man wished I was aware would love to meet up. If you ever get back send me a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Casa de Montecristo 600 9th Ave south. Sorry man wished I was aware would love to meet up. If you ever get back send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries man. Friday night through last night was bachelor party stuff and I was the sober one when we were in the gulch. Thursday and Friday morning was the pipe and cigar time I set aside before the merry band showed up to party. Nashville is insane, I doubt I'll ever be too keen on visiting Broadway again. It was fun but I'm too old for places like Aldeans (kicked my behind last night).

Ill check out the Casa if I'm ever passing through for sure though.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I remember you saying that you had a Friday visit but Friday wouldn’t-work for me. Im free on Saturdays for a lounge night. 

Yes Nashville especially Broadway and 2nd ave gets a little crazy for us older guys lol.


----------

